# Aligator gaurding drug stash



## pythrulz (Jan 11, 2013)

: Today Tonight: Suburban drug lords get busted 


An alligator named "Mr Teeth" was apparently guarding a marijuana stash, California officials said after coming across the 1.5-metre reptile during a routine probation check.
Deputies entering Assif Mayar's home on Wednesday also found 15 kilograms of marijuana valued at an estimated $US100,000 ($A95,000).
"Mr Teeth" was in a Plexiglass tank nearby.
"We get guard dogs all of the time when we search for grow houses and people stashing away all types of dope. But alligators? You just don't see that every day," Alameda County Sergeant JD Nelson told The Associated Press.
Mayar, 32, told deputies he got the alligator to commemorate rapper Tupac Shakur's 1996 death.
"We have come across alligators before, but nobody can remember one this big and situated in such close proximity to act sort of as a sentry to the marijuana," Nelson said.
Mayar, who is on probation after pleading guilty last year to disturbing the peace, was arrested on suspicion of possessing marijuana for sale.
He could also face citations from the California Fish and Game Commission, including possession of an exotic animal without a permit.
Alameda County animal control officers eventually took the alligator to the Oakland Zoo.
Officials there said "Mr Teeth" was very sick and was being treated at the zoo's veterinary hospital


----------

